# E7300 overclock



## ridsama (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all, first post here at TPU. So I setup a new rig and attempted with a little overclocking. Here's what I got:

CPU: E7300 currently at 3.33GHz 1.3v
PSU: OCZ GamerXStream 700W
Case: Antec 300
Mobo: ASUS P5Q Deluxe
RAM: OCZ Reaper 2x2GB 2.1v 5-5-5-15 1066MHz
GPU: ATI 4870 512MB
Cooling: Arctic Freezer Pro 7, 2x front 120mm (in), 1x side 120mm (in), 1x top 140mm (in), 1x back 120mm (out)

I've heard from many people hitting close or over 4GHz is no prob for them. I don't have a lot of experience with overclocking so I just upped the FSB to 333 and Vcore to 1.3v (not sure if it's too high for this kinda OC). Voila, 3.33GHz. By just increase Vcore and FSB, I can go all the way up to 355FSB, and 1.4v (I can run programs fine but can't pass Prime95, fails within minute). I can go up to 380FSB and 1.4v, it will POST but not go into Windows. I've turned off all features in the CPU (like C1E, Speedstep), set PCIE to 100, set RAM timing voltage and speed manually. I seemed to have stuck at this stage. Any help from the pros?


----------



## Homeless (Jan 15, 2009)

You are going to have to increase the voltage termination and north bridge voltages as well.  There's no real easy way of explaining how to get a large stable overclock, but with some time and understanding of how things work it shouldn't take more than a week


----------



## JC316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I would start by setting the MCH volts to 1.3V, then probably upping the volts on the CPU just a tad, if your temps are good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 15, 2009)

Im thinking if you are adding CPU volts and its stopping.... you may be on the wrong boot strap and you are actually OCing the ram to instability! When you boot as high as you can do now get a look at the memory tab in CPU-z and have a look at what the speed is. mind you 533 is where you are starting!


----------



## ridsama (Jan 15, 2009)

Vcore at 1.4v, NB at 1.3v, FSB termination at 1.3v. The BIOS seems to set bootstrap at the right ratio (Auto). Included a pic with idle and load temp. At least it's going through Prime95 further than before.


----------



## ridsama (Jan 15, 2009)

Any more suggestions? Should I increase the CPU PLL voltage? What about the FSB GTL and the CPU GTL settings? I read in another thread spread spectrum might affect it too. Are there other BIOS settings might limit the OC?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 15, 2009)

Make sure your memory and FSB is unlinked....then raise your FSB... then CPU voltage up a bit more...Also increase the northbridge and FSB voltage up a notch....Then run prime95 and see what your temps are at 100% load and post your screenshots!!


----------



## Evilzlo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yo! Actually, i'm a e7300 owner too. And i've seen ppl OC'ing it to 4 ghz no problem, but i have the same problems as you. The max that i can get off my CPU below 1.4v is 3.3ghz, can't get more. And don't want to raise the voltage higher (i have 1.35 atm)
I thought it was my mobo's problem, which is a budget MSI p43 one. But seems like that it can be the problem with the new e7300's.
I'm now considering getting e8400, which is relatively much more pricy.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 15, 2009)

As someone said, u need to increase NB, FSB Termination volts. Add a little to PLL if u still have no luck.


----------



## ridsama (Jan 15, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Make sure your memory and FSB is unlinked....then raise your FSB... then CPU voltage up a bit more...Also increase the northbridge and FSB voltage up a notch....Then run prime95 and see what your temps are at 100% load and post your screenshots!!



I did... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1159932&postcount=5



spearman914 said:


> As someone said, u need to increase NB, FSB Termination volts. Add a little to PLL if u still have no luck.



NB and FSB Term. volts are at 1.3v, I read somewhere it would be bad to go too high for 45nm CPUs (could fry it)?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 15, 2009)

Your temps are low...You can go up to 1.5 on cpu and 1.4 on NB and FSB voltage and be safe!!


----------



## ridsama (Jan 15, 2009)

I will give that a try... I've never seen people needing to go 1.5v to reach 4ghz, but again it's all from my googling... also I guess it all depends on the luck of the draw as well.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

if your lucky like all of the others with that board you might be in a FSB hole try pushing the FSB up


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> if your lucky like all of the others with that board you might be in a FSB hole try pushing the FSB up



Just to clarify an FSB hole if u don't know what it means, it's like FSB: 205 won't work but 210MHz works. It somewhat the mobo doesn't like that speed or something.


----------



## danielliviu (Jan 19, 2009)

Do not go for 1.5 V Vcore, this is a 45 nm CPU, 1.5V is too much!

I also have this CPU with successful OC to 3.92 GHz with 1.368 VCORE, 412 MHz FSB, 9.5x, 1.3V FSB Termination, 1.3V NB Voltage, DDR2-824(800). Stable, Prime95 passes. Try disabling Spread Spectrum, enable Load Line Calibration. Also lower the CPU multiplyer to at least 9.5x then increase the FSB while checking not to go too high on the RAM. Lowering the multiplyer worked for me, i can go past 4 GHz but the RAM gets in the way. 412 FSB with the RAM at 824 is the highest I can go while maintaining the latencies to 4-4-4-12. But the CPU easily goes higher, i got it to 4275 MHz after i increased the RAM latencies and still i didn't need 1.5 Vcore.
My MB is ASUS P5Q-SE/R so I guess it's pretty similar.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dont go far over 1.4 unless u can spare the cash to get a new chip 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488313

mines @ 1.42 and is only just stable , all volts stock except vcore, 1.12 Vtt  1.3 NB


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

pssht 1.5v is fine i pushed 1.7v through my e7200


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 20, 2009)

lol @ what temp tho?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> lol @ what temp tho?



it topped at 49C @100% load for an hour


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 20, 2009)

does it still work?  what volts do u usualy run it at? and how long has it been running. i know mine can go higher but i dont want to break it just yet.. want to keep it for 6 months


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 20, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> does it still work?  what volts do u usualy run it at? and how long has it been running. i know mine can go higher but i dont want to break it just yet.. want to keep it for 6 months



I did a suicide run on my cousin's E1200 celeron 1.7V air and stable 3 hours orthos. lol


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 20, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> I did a suicide run on my cousin's E1200 celeron 1.7V air and stable 3 hours orthos. lol



lol but an E1200 isnt a 45nm chip its 65


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 20, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> lol but an E1200 isnt a 45nm chip its 65



But still 1.7V is super high for air cooling.

Note: Now lets get back on topic.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> does it still work?  what volts do u usualy run it at? and how long has it been running. i know mine can go higher but i dont want to break it just yet.. want to keep it for 6 months



dont know i sold it and it was an ES chip forgot who has it.


----------

